# Santa's elfs have been busy



## CWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Been working on a few Christmas presents. Almost done I hope.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Are the figures presents also? By the way, the pens look great to.


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm with Ray, the pens are gorgeous but the Santa's caught my eye first! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 20, 2015)

My wife makes the Santa's. She makes a lot of craft stuff. I knew I shouldn't put the Santa's in the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

how come ya did'nt show the last cowboys prayer..........


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

CWS said:


> Been working on a few Christmas presents. Almost done I hope.View attachment 93340


the Lever action ..........45-70 ?


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 21, 2015)

All look great
Nicely done

Les


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

Great looking gifts Curt! Big Kev is gonna have to stop talking bad about you if you keep this up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 21, 2015)

I gave big Kev a pen already. May have been a mistake. I ask him to quit telling everyone I introduced him to Wood Barter. Some how I feel responsible for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

CWS said:


> I gave big Kev a pen already. May have been a mistake. I ask him to quit telling everyone I introduced him to Wood Barter. Some how I feel responsible for him.



We forgive you. Just send burl tribute . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

Those are some nice looking pens sir! You have been a busy boy!


----------



## CWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Who do I send the burl to.
?


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll take the Burl, I promise to forward it to Kevin!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

CWS said:


> Who do I send the burl to.
> ?


Me........


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> I'll take the Burl, I promise to forward it to Kevin!


The shorter than CWS Kevin ......right


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> The shorter than CWS Kevin ......right



No. The shorter than Kevin Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

